# Меха



## IvanG (27 Июн 2012)

Здравствуйте.
Хочется узнать,реально ли вообще найтикупитьобменять меха для аккордеона?потому что нигде на подобное не наткнулся как ни искал
А то стоит дома старый старый Эдельвейс да только дырявый,а душа гармони просит)
Заранее спасибо за советы,как бы там ни было)


----------



## anddrey (28 Июн 2012)

Попробуйте в Тулу позвонить. А еще лучше обратитесь в магазин, который занимается продажей баянов и аккордеонов - они снимут мерку с меха и сами закажут.


----------



## MAN (28 Июн 2012)

Не меха, а мех. Реально заказать новый мех на фабрике, для его изготовления потребуются меховые рамки от старого, но боюсь, что стоимость такого заказа Вас неприятно удивит. Прохудившаяся меховая камера наводит на подозрение, что это будет далеко не единственная проблема в Вашем аккордеоне. Если душа, как Вы говорите, просит гармони, лучше купите ей другую гармонь, которая будет в работоспособном состоянии, это обойдётся много дешевле, чем восстановление старой. Альтернативный вариант - задействовать свои собственные "очумелые" ручки и отремонтировать повреждённый мех и всё остальное самостоятельно, используя подручные средства.


----------



## bayanistka (6 Июл 2012)

*IvanG*,
Дешевле, чем в Житомире Вам никто не сделает! Новый мех, посаженный на старую, оригинальную рамку Вам обойдётся где-то в районе 500-600 гривней (около 50-60 евро). Плюс пересылка туда и назад наложенным платежом , или как договоритесь.


----------



## chinyaev (7 Июл 2012)

А насколько безнадежен мех? Может его можно подремонтировать? Ремонт достаточно прост. Внутрь старого меха вклеиваются вставки из картона ( в те места, где есть щели). Если же проблема с металлическими уголками, то их легко подобрать от других инструментов.


----------

